# Begginer Help 1 time punching the bag hands damaged



## dreiko4788 (Jul 28, 2014)

@kick-boxing training

Hi,
  So after 2 weeks(6 visits at the gym) i was allowed to punch the bags with my new gloves(33 euros) , i noticed my hands and my wrist hurt when i use almost maximum power so i started punching softer and softer after 1 hour of breaks and punching i returned home and i noticed my hands were kinda red and i saw some blood(only in one spot just a little) what should i do?

-am i using too much power?
-will my hands get harder and it ll be ok?
-am i punching wrong? or is it common i was told its because its my 1 time using the gloves
  i would like to add that should i tight my fist in the glove or should i have my punch/hand relaxed i was told if i tighten the fist it ll break but if its relaxed i feel weird should i   tighten my punch just a bit ?
-am i punching the bag in wrong spots how should i punch the bag considering i know how to punch a  guy 

p.s the teacher told me to punch a bag that was kinda stuck near the wall so the bag didnt move is this why my hands hurt?  i can deal with this pain i just dont want to damage my hands with a stupid way except if its for my own good

-did they let me punch bag too slow am  i slow student or is it common?
-should i aim power speed or techique(little power little strength and hit right)
-is this the correct way to punch i mean is it good to move left and right my legs or i have to start from something stupid like this anyway i do exactly what they tell me just wanted to know
-also should the bag be infront of me exactly and highter from my p*n*s area sorry i dont know how to say that bone in english

i am not a troll i just saw some blood and got scared also link me any videos if they exist about techniques if u know some dont waste any time by searching if you dont know

,thank you for your time and sorry for my english hands hurt a bit too


----------



## jezr74 (Jul 28, 2014)

dreiko4788 said:


> i dont know how to say that bone in english


 pelvic?

Where is the blood, on your knuckles? And where is the pain, fingers, palm, wrist or top of hand?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 28, 2014)

New gloves, like new shoes, need to be broken in.
If you've never punched anything consistently, the skin on your knuckles is really pretty fragile. It's completely normal to have a certain amount of discomfort when you start. Over time, your gloves will get broken in, and your hands and skin will toughen.
I've certainly had a few bloody knuckles over the years. And elbows. And knees. And feet....
I would never advocate hitting something with a loose fist. I believe your muscles should be relaxed through most of the punch and tighten at the last possible moment before impact.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 29, 2014)

when i was a young teen hitting the bag i found that the skin would stretch and tear inbetween the knuckles.  you say you wear gloves, i think hand wraps are more important. but you need to learn how to wrap correctly.  a little blood is not a big deal.  if you punch the bag to hard incorrectly you could break you wrist. that would be a big problem.


----------



## dreiko4788 (Jul 29, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> pelvic?
> 
> Where is the blood, on your knuckles? And where is the pain, fingers, palm, wrist or top of hand?




yes i think its pelvic area
the blood is in my knuckles and the pain i felt is in fingers and wrist after i punch with much less power


----------



## dreiko4788 (Jul 29, 2014)

i dont have hand wraps i was told i dont need them so basicly the correct way to punch is losen fist and toughten it the last moment in the punch i am kinda curius how my fist should be when i hit


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 29, 2014)

hand wraps or inner gloves will act as compression strapping for your wrist knuckles.

the pain in your hand is it going through your little fingers and onto the outside of your wrist ?????  if so then you're hitting the bag wrong.  you should be aiming to hit the bag flush with all fingers and you're letting your hand twist so that the glove is on an angle when it hits the bag therefore causing injury and discomfort to you.  

also like others have said - your new gloves will take time to bed in and adjust to your hands and the way your fingers are positioned inside the gloves.  you might fight it easier to use sparring gloves -- something like a 10oz glove -- at first when doing bag work this way you'll build up the muscles without causing injury and then overtime move to a bag glove, this may or may not help you.  the bleeding is normal - everything has to get used to hitting the heavy bag, my own bags are tethered so they offer more resistance in that they can't swing.  

does your coach watch you hitting the bag ????? and if so does he offer any advice to you whilst you're doing your workout ?????


----------



## dreiko4788 (Jul 29, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> hand wraps or inner gloves will act as compression strapping for your wrist knuckles.
> 
> the pain in your hand is it going through your little fingers and onto the outside of your wrist ?????  if so then you're hitting the bag wrong.  you should be aiming to hit the bag flush with all fingers and you're letting your hand twist so that the glove is on an angle when it hits the bag therefore causing injury and discomfort to you.
> 
> ...



-so either gloves or hand wraps is ok i guess, 
-yes i felt pain in my fingers knuckles and wrist i think sometimes i didnt hit bag with all my fingers and i also twisted my wrist so i need aim bag with all my fingers and how to deal with twisting my wrist im too weak to keep it straight when i punch with power, bag flush i guess its the bag i hit i dont know what flush means xd
-my coach gave me gloves i dont know what they are and i  cant buy new ones i just dont want to hit wrong i can be patient to build up muchles slowly and yes that bag was kinda in the wall it dint move he told me to hit that one
-he watched me sometimes he told me to have the bag highter from pelvic area , he didnt tell me anything else i have no idea what to do before i just moved my body now i dont know what to do with my fist
-why he told me to have bag highter from pelvic area? and should i hit bag with maximum power because i feel my movement are pretty bad

p.s from now i hit with all my fingers and i ll try not twist my wrist but should i have my fist tighen or relaxed or a little tight and a little relax can u suggest me something u seem to know stuff next time i ll try ask him more stuff maybe he though someone told me how to hit but none said anything and i twish arm several times and i hit with 2 finges some times damn that pain i just hit pretty soft after


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 29, 2014)

hitting the bag flush means that when you throw your punch the whole of the finger part of the glove lands on the bag at the same time thereby not allowing any twist in the glove.

if you hit the bag and either the index and middle finger hits first or the two little fingers hit first then your hand will instinctively twist outwards causing pain through the outer part of the wrist.  if you hit the bag flush then there will be no twist and any pain is just "normal" until you get used to it,  also if your hand twists then you put more pressure onto either of the two sets of fingers possibly causing fractures, definite pain and some knuckle bleed and if you hit the bag hard enough then you can break the wrist.

you need to practise hitting with a straight hand - not a twisted hand - always connecting with a flat glove, try it when shadow boxing (you can do this at home) and you'll find that when you go to the gym your hand stays flat


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 29, 2014)

some answers to your questions ---

(1) think your coach means that you should be hitting higher on the bag.  when you throw an uppercut or a hook you twist your hips and pivot on the balls of your front foot to make best connection -- always connect with a flat fist.

(2) grip inside the glove -- should be loose and relaxed, tensing only at the last moment when the punch connects to give best results.  

(3) question the coach as to why you're doing certain thingsand why those things are giving you pain and stuff and then if he's any good and concerned with your welfare (remember he has insurance liabilities) then he'll tell you --- some gym coaches don't give a stuff, they'll just let you carry on doing it wrong - a good coach will watch what you're doing then make some suggestions.

(4) have you done a pads session yet ????? cos that'll help highlight any problems that you have.

(5) i did the same thing when i started punching hard sos you're definitely not on your own with this -- i found that a pair of white cycling gloves helped when shadow boxing cos i could see the glove and it's position very clearly and i was able to make adjustments  

just a few ideas for you


----------



## dreiko4788 (Jul 29, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> some answers to your questions ---
> 
> (1) think your coach means that you should be hitting higher on the bag.  when you throw an uppercut or a hook you twist your hips and pivot on the balls of your front foot to make best connection -- always connect with a flat fist.
> 
> ...




i didnt do any pads i ll try again tommorow your information and i ll ask some questions maybe


----------



## dreiko4788 (Aug 2, 2014)

ok so i went again to the gym and i tried to do what u guys say i still throw a right left punch and something like a hook ,  i focus on technique and power and not on strength so i dont harm my hands
 my boxing gloves cost me 33 euros i bought them from gym(glove is called seven but i didnt see it in internet and no its not the mark from usa the seven boxing glove the emblem is different) and i see that after 3 times to the gym they start to fall apart what i mean is that i see a cut inside of the gloves and 1 or 2 parts of the glove are also cut(not fully cut) like the wrist suport and things like that , i can use the glove with no problem its just seems that the rest of it will be destroied too and i fear it ll be soon since these small things happened too soon also it smells

so here are 2 questions:  1)Is it normal for the glove to tear apart so soon and will it be soon unusable soon?
                                   2)How can i clean it to prevent the smell?_(bacteria can also damage my glove too i think)

p.s wish i had bought a other boxing glove from amazon and ask you guys suggestions for a begginer xd


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 2, 2014)

some answers to your questions 

(1) throw those gloves in the bin and get a pair of RDX bag mitts or a pair of M.A.R bag mitts

(2) the pain that you're getting is more than likely due to the gloves being of substandard quality --- tbh you'd be as well training without those gloves

(3) the gym where you bought them would've got them as a job lot from a wholesaler and sold on just to make some extra money for the club -- i see this a lot and i see a lot of hand injuries because of it --- invest in a damn good pair of gloves and you'll find that the chances of injury decrease (won't go away altogether cos you gotta get your technique nailed) and your love for the sport increase.

(4) rdx and mar gloves will prolly cost around £40 but they're well worth the money   quality kit not only reduces the chance of injury but they'll last for a long time too before they need changing 

ps :- having read your post i've just had a look at my rdx ultra gold 12oz bag gloves and they're covered in blood from my last session (my nose got busted) - but they don't stink so they'll just get used again and again.  my sparring is done with a pair of rdx ultra gold 16ox gloves

(5) on amazon at the moment they're selling deodorizers for gloves -- they're like packets of silica that you put in your gloves and it takes everything away   personally i just hang mine up 

hope this helps


----------



## dreiko4788 (Aug 4, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> some answers to your questions
> 
> (1) throw those gloves in the bin and get a pair of RDX bag mitts or a pair of M.A.R bag mitts
> 
> ...



ok thx but i dont want to buy new glove again maybe in future some months after or maybe i stop cause of university studies and then when i have time i start again i hope i wont forget all i have learned xdd

anyway   my typical day is i got to class 3 times a week and every time i do jumping rope for 1 hour then i hit bag for one hour with not much power cause hands hurt  how will this strength my body or i just learn technique?  can i do in my home anything like push ups, abs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or some small weights like 7 kg for my hands in my home can this make me bigger?  i find it hard to go 3 times a week in gym and go different days for exercise like lifting heavy weights


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 5, 2014)

3 days a week is a bit tough on your body until you get used to it - would suggest you only go twice a week to let your muscles "calm down and chill out".

Muay Thai can be and should be trained away from the gym as well as in the gym.  do your shadow boxing, kicks/punches/elbows/knees and combinations of these without the bag - you'll find that your muscles will adapt to not hitting a bag everytime.  also it'll give you the chance to get your footwork and handspeed upto scratch too   train in front of a mirror so that you can see what you're doing and make corrections.

the exercises :-

best ones are pull/chin ups with leg raises, push ups, situps with rotating elbows, rotating kettlebell (summat about 10kg) where you keep your legs off the floor and rotate your upper body using the kettlebell (summat about 10kg), kettlebell (summat about 10kg) situps, wall press ups.  

the skipping rope you don't need to do an hour with that - 10minutes is more than enough, after you do your sets of each activity then you skip for 5 minutes then do another set.

this will bulk your muscles and add power and strength to them but you have to be religious about doing them - there's no half measures in anything Muay Thai.

also what supplements if any are you using ?????

if you say that your hands are hurting really bad - then ffs stop cos you'll only make the hand injury worse concentrate on kness/elbows/kicks until it gets sorted.  soft tissue injuries by their very nature take a lot longer than hard tissue ones to recover. (ishould listen to my own advice sometimes )


----------



## dreiko4788 (Aug 5, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> 3 days a week is a bit tough on your body until you get used to it - would suggest you only go twice a week to let your muscles "calm down and chill out".
> 
> Muay Thai can be and should be trained away from the gym as well as in the gym.  do your shadow boxing, kicks/punches/elbows/knees and combinations of these without the bag - you'll find that your muscles will adapt to not hitting a bag everytime.  also it'll give you the chance to get your footwork and handspeed upto scratch too   train in front of a mirror so that you can see what you're doing and make corrections.
> 
> ...



-i am doing kick boxing but i guess its the same
-i dont take any drugs or any other things i just eat my food 
- the only thing they told me to do is left-right punch and something like a hook i know how to do them correctly but when i do it fast i do it a bit wrong so i think i should do it slower so at leat i will do it correctly
-my hand dont hurt anymore i dont hit with all my power so i dont feel much pain only sometimes if i mess up with my hand but its rare
-you mean to train sometimes without the bag in my home cause in the class i should use the bag right?(i did shadow box in gym for 3 weeks then he told me to use the bag)
-i guess i could do the exercises different days from my class and in class after 20 min of jumping-skipping rope i could use the bag right? or maybe i could do something there too but if i do it in my home it would be better i think for my body


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Impossible to answer the question without seeing you punch the bag.

Proper fist formation is critical.  Bad fist formation will lead to weak punches and the wrist bending and causing pain.

Skin toughens over time, the hands get used to the shock of striking.  *Go slow, hit lightly, and learn proper technique*.  If your instructor cannot show you proper technique, you are not training in the right place.

I used gloves at first, still have them, but no longer use them.  They do not permit the skin to get tougher, they do not force you to develop a good fist formation to avoid pain and damage.


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 5, 2014)

^^^i agree with this^^^


----------



## dreiko4788 (Aug 5, 2014)

ok thank you i got the meaning no more power slow light and proper technique

you guys told me some excercises to do in my home i go 3 times per week at kick-boxing class sometimes i call it gym because half building is gym and half is kick boxing classes i dont know how good he is but he has a license and he goes to many tournaments and he is very close to my home (i know go to best but cant with no car)

so can you guys suggest me please a program to do in my house?
-i go to kick box  monday-thursday-friday  so how many and which days should i work out in my home
-can you suggest me a program like do x30 push ups then rest 1 min then do something other?( if just say names and how many times to do like a program i can search net about how to do it or am i asking too much ?  sorry for trouble i am looking for an all-around program for all my body and help some muchles 

if i ask too much i ll just do random stuff should be better than nothing  anyway thanks for all your help and all your time this post should contain like everything a begginer should need


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 5, 2014)

dreiko4788 said:


> ok thank you i got the meaning no more power slow light and proper technique
> 
> you guys told me some excercises to do in my home i go 3 times per week at kick-boxing class sometimes i call it gym because half building is gym and half is kick boxing classes i dont know how good he is but he has a license and he goes to many tournaments and he is very close to my home (i know go to best but cant with no car)




I know nothing about your instructor or his abilities, so no comment.  Suffice to say that 'going to many tournaments' and 'having a license' implies nothing by itself.

Power and speed come from good practice and many repetitions.  Power and speed without form is worse than useless.



> so can you guys suggest me please a program to do in my house?
> -i go to kick box  monday-thursday-friday  so how many and which days should i work out in my home
> -can you suggest me a program like do x30 push ups then rest 1 min then do something other?( if just say names and how many times to do like a program i can search net about how to do it or am i asking too much ?  sorry for trouble i am looking for an all-around program for all my body and help some muchles
> 
> if i ask too much i ll just do random stuff should be better than nothing  anyway thanks for all your help and all your time this post should contain like everything a begginer should need



Knuckle pushups encourage good punching form.  If you can't do them at first, do them inclined against a wall so you're pushing less weight.  Wrist exercises probably cannot hurt.  As you instructor about proper fist formation.  Every style has its own method, each has advantages and disadvantages, but it's more than "make a fist and punch the bag."  Jump rope.  This, believe it or not, will help your punching.

As to how often, you be the judge.  Doing them until you can't anymore is a reasonable place to be.  Most people don't push it that far.

I would recommend Makiwara training, but it's seldom understood or done correctly, so I will pass on that.  For those more involved with Okinawan styles, I suggest that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2014)

*Bill Mattocks! *:jaw-dropping:

How the heck are you?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> *Bill Mattocks! *:jaw-dropping:
> 
> How the heck are you?



Doing OK, thank you.  Still training.  Still improving.  Still a long way to go.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2014)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Doing OK, thank you.  Still training.  Still improving.  Still a long way to go.



Glad to see you back


----------

